# Windows 7 install - autorun.dll corrupt



## funktank (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm having a few problems re-installing windows 7.

When I try and intall (ISO from harddrive), I get an error message saying that autorun.dll is corrput or missing. I've tried a different download of the ISO, but also getting errors.

I've reinstalled various drivers (don't even know if this is relevant!), but still the same error message.

Google has offered me nothing helpful at all.

Any advice from anyone? It would be much appreciated.

Oh, also worth noting I reinstalled XP just incase that was the problem, but now I am stuck with crappy XP! I want windows 7 back!!

Cheers guys.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

You mention "install ISO from HDD" - did you burn ISO to DVD and then boot with DVD?

ImgBurn to burn ISO to DVD --> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## funktank (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have a DVD drive in order to burn the image.

I actually solved this one myself.

I downladed Magic ISO and was trying to open the setup.exe file from there. This was giving me the errors.

In the end I mounted the iso image and chose my CD drive - this then allowed the install from ISO directly from HDD.

Weird but done now and that is the last time I install a OS from the HDD.


----------

